# Fledging



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Babies leaving the nest...they almost have grown up...*sniff* 

Kiwi is 31 days old, Jello is 30 days old, Noodle is 28 days old, Peanut is 26 days old (Mango is 24 days old but he is not on these pics)


----------



## DyArianna (Aug 7, 2011)

Here's a suggestion.. remove the grate while the babies are exploring and coming out. They are still clumsy and this will stop them from exploring and trying seeds and food that you may sprinkle on the bottom. You would feel horrible if their little feet/legs got caught in the grate.

By the way.. they are gorgeous! Look at them!


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Awwww they are so cute Brave little explorers!!!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

The grate is not removable unfortunately  I have bought a new cage with removable grate but it is a bit too early to completely move them in there.
Any solution anyone with the original cage?
I will also take them out few times a day and put them in a shallow box where they can explore food, toys etc


----------



## RexiesMuM (Sep 7, 2011)

You could put news paper over the grate , You need to change it at least once a day then


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Yes I was thinking about it, I will try 
For now I took them (the 3 oldest) out in that box to play...they tried crushed pellets, corn, carrot and cooked brown rice  And....they flew!!!! Not long distance of course but they did a great job...and I almost got a heart attack lol


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

I just finished hand-raising Cockatiel babies and had them in a cage like that. I put newspaper on top of the grate and changed it a few times a day.  

Cute bubs too, I remember Mishka when he had the little spots on the front of him.


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

awwwwwwwww


----------



## mishkaroni (Jan 6, 2012)

It's always bittersweet around the 30 day marker. I'm always hoping another pair of tiels will lay...haha. I love bonding with the babies 

Yours have grown so beautiful! <3


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Simbah (Feb 9, 2012)

Awwwww ! Gorgeous birds , Im looking forward to raising a clutch of my own in a few years. Beautiful Beautiful birds , why not place towel paper instead of news paper? It be softer for the babys also. 'Best Wishes !


----------



## Sunshine2009 (Dec 29, 2011)

Wow they sure have grown!! They are so beautiful, each one! And soo cute! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

I am afraid with paper towels their feet would still sink between the bars


----------



## Harleysgirl (Oct 31, 2011)

awww so cute!


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

They are adorable!


----------



## Szafije (Jun 8, 2011)

They spend more and more time foraging  Mango, the fifth baby has not come out yet


----------



## SunnysMama (Feb 15, 2012)

Wow they have gotten so big so fast!


----------

